# wanted farrier, Stockport/ Marple area



## Smudgit (28 April 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good farrier who will come to the Marple area? Preferably someone who could come out at weekends


----------



## Gift Horse (6 May 2014)

Paul Jackson is excellent in my opinion. He does a very good job shod or barefoot.


----------



## Sam_J (6 May 2014)

Gift Horse said:



			Paul Jackson is excellent in my opinion. He does a very good job shod or barefoot.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for those kind words Gift Horse - I will pass them on to Paul.


----------



## Smudgit (6 May 2014)

thanks, someone else on my new yard also has Paul and has given me his number .


----------



## Smudgit (20 May 2014)

Sam_J said:



			Thank you for those kind words Gift Horse - I will pass them on to Paul.



Click to expand...

Hi
I hope you don't mind me asking, but does Paul Jackson do hot shoeing as well as barefoot trimming, and does he work on Saturdays at all?


----------



## Sam_J (20 May 2014)

Smudgit said:



			Hi
I hope you don't mind me asking, but does Paul Jackson do hot shoeing as well as barefoot trimming, and does he work on Saturdays at all?
		
Click to expand...

Yes and yes   Best thing to do is send him a text and he will get back to you.


----------



## Fides (20 May 2014)

I used Nathan (surname escapes me) and he was always really good. He does hot and cold and barefoot trims. 07958346098


----------

